# Impalas & New Style "Fun In The Sun BBQ"



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Its that time again folks, those of you that have attended in the past already know what to expect :biggrin: Good Food, Lots of Cars, and a hellava good time. Get there early for parking as this event packs up quick!! :yes: So mark your calanders people and get ready for another Hot Ass party in Modesto w/ Impalas & New Style :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 30 2009, 10:01 PM~14347356
> *Its that time again folks, those of you that have attended in the past already know what to expect :biggrin: Good Food, Lots of Cars, and a hellava good time. Get there early for parking as this event packs up quick!! :yes: So mark your calanders people and get ready for another Hot Ass party in Modesto w/ Impalas & New Style :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE & THE BAYAREA RECORDROCKERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Busy day....picnic, then Xfest.......


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill definately be there


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 30 2009, 11:12 PM~14348203
> *Busy day....picnic, then Xfest.......
> *


IS THAT THE SAME WEEKEND?? OH WELL ITS NOT LIKE WE NEVER HAD ON THAT WEEKEND BEFORE :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up frank


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 30 2009, 11:12 PM~14348203
> *Busy day....picnic, then Xfest.......
> *


OH GOD!!! NEVER AGAIN AM I GOING TO X-FEST LOL!! :cheesy: Last year was the same thing, woke up early the next day and drove from Motown to Monterey SLM show!!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Had a good time last year.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

latinstyle will be there!!! always had fun in this event!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jul 1 2009, 02:03 PM~14353548
> *latinstyle will be there!!! always had fun in this event!!!
> *


what tipe of event is this


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

You already know LO*LYSTICS will be in the house.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 1 2009, 05:28 PM~14355605
> *what tipe of event is this
> *


It a big ass picnic Homie :biggrin: that takes over a whole park  It gets bigger and better every year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 1 2009, 05:28 PM~14355605
> *what tipe of event is this
> *


HOMIE ITS THE BEST ITS WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT WHEN HE SAYS FILLS THE PARK HE MEANS NUTTIN BUT LOW RIDERS ON THE GROUNDS ITS ALLL LOVE HERE DO NOT MISSS IT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 1 2009, 11:59 PM~14359536
> *HOMIE ITS THE BEST ITS WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT WHEN HE SAYS FILLS THE PARK HE MEANS NUTTIN BUT LOW RIDERS ON THE GROUNDS ITS ALLL LOVE HERE DO NOT MISSS IT
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 1 2009, 11:59 PM~14359536
> *HOMIE ITS THE BEST ITS WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT WHEN HE SAYS FILLS THE PARK HE MEANS NUTTIN BUT LOW RIDERS ON THE GROUNDS ITS ALLL LOVE HERE DO NOT MISSS IT
> *


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

UCE WILL BE THERE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

its going 2 be fun


----------



## Browny (Sep 14, 2008)

so anyone can come?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Browny_@Jul 2 2009, 08:55 PM~14367729
> *so anyone can come?
> *


Anyone that can get to the park and has a positive attitude and wants to have a good time :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 2 2009, 09:22 PM~14368060
> *Anyone that can get to the park and has a positive attitude and wants to have a good time :biggrin:
> *


"POSITIVE ATTITUDE" LOWRIDING, B.B.QING,  THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT MR 209 IMPALA KNOW'S WHAT IT'S ABOUT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 5 2009, 12:38 AM~14383273
> *"POSITIVE ATTITUDE" LOWRIDING, B.B.QING,      THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT MR 209 IMPALA KNOW'S WHAT IT'S ABOUT
> *


Whats up Doug :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 5 2009, 10:59 PM~14389909
> *Whats up Doug :biggrin:
> *


just working on the art work 4 the shirt's with the art guy  
ok the art guy's working i'm just watching :biggrin:

HOW U BEEN FRANK, I SEE U GOT A NEW CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14397166
> *just working on the art work 4 the shirt's with the art guy
> ok the art guy's working i'm just watching  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jul 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14397166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A WEEK AND A HALF TO GO BROTHAS!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 7 2009, 02:38 AM~14400360
> *A WEEK AND A HALF TO GO BROTHAS!!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT for a bad ass event EVERY YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 7 2009, 10:09 AM~14402615
> *TTT for a bad ass event EVERY YEAR :cheesy:
> *


x64


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

I THINK I GO


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 7 2009, 03:03 PM~14404732
> *I THINK I GO
> *


U NO U CANT MISS THIS 1


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 7 2009, 06:41 PM~14406513
> *U NO U CANT MISS THIS 1
> *


I BE THERE  CAR WONT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 7 2009, 08:36 PM~14407607
> *I BE THERE  CAR WONT
> *


that's ok


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

madtown finest will be there ,might roll up there with some of the homies from impalas c.c... what up frank :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 5 2009, 12:38 AM~14383273
> *"POSITIVE ATTITUDE" LOWRIDING, B.B.QING,      THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT MR 209 IMPALA KNOW'S WHAT IT'S ABOUT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmoney_94590_@Jul 7 2009, 01:00 PM~14403610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jul 8 2009, 01:31 AM~14409659
> *madtown finest will be there  ,might roll up there with some of the homies from impalas c.c... what up frank :wave:
> *


Oh hell yeah Big Matt going to roll through :biggrin: Yeah hit up Mando and the boys that shouldnt be a problem


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 8 2009, 10:57 AM~14412234
> *
> *


559 wil be taking 3 rides maybe more 
:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2009, 06:49 PM~14356428
> *It a big ass picnic Homie :biggrin: that takes over a whole park  It gets bigger and better every year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MAP OUT THE LOCATION HOMIE


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 8 2009, 04:49 PM~14415542
> *MAP OUT THE LOCATION HOMIE
> *


*I am posting a map below for those of you that have never been there. Its the same exit coming form the North or South  Take the Tuolumne Blvd. Exit going east. You will come to a set of stop lights and Tuolumne Blvd. will now become "B st." Take this until the street dead ends into the canary and you will have to go right up the hill. When you get to the top turn right and the park is on the left hand side. You can also turn right on 11th street before the dead end which will take you to the park entrance :biggrin: *


*My bad you can also take S. Morton Blvd. and that will also go right into the park  *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 8 2009, 09:50 PM~14418904
> *I am posting a map below for those of you that have never been there. Its the same exit coming form the North or South  Take the Tuolumne Blvd. Exit going east. You will come to a set of stop lights and Tuolumne Blvd. will now become "B st." Take this until the street dead ends into the canary and you will have to go right up the hill. When you get to the top turn right and the park is on the left hand side. You can also turn right on 11th street before the dead end which will take you to the park entrance :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FRANK AKA MAPQUEST


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 8 2009, 09:50 PM~14418904
> *I am posting a map below for those of you that have never been there. Its the same exit coming form the North or South  Take the Tuolumne Blvd. Exit going east. You will come to a set of stop lights and Tuolumne Blvd. will now become "B st." Take this until the street dead ends into the canary and you will have to go right up the hill. When you get to the top turn right and the park is on the left hand side. You can also turn right on 11th street before the dead end which will take you to the park entrance :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FRANK GOT SKILLS


----------



## LocoPat (Jun 28, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT!! ALWAYS A GOOD TIME!!IF IT IS COOL CAN I THROW THIS EVENT GOING ON AT MY CHURCH THE DAY BEFORE. THIS IS IMPALAPAT SON,







. ONCE AGAIN THANKS IMAPALAS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: THIS IS GONNA BE THE PLACE TO BE


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 AM~14422075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2009, 10:07 AM~14422854
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WUTS A GOOD TIME TO SHOW UP? IS THIS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS? :nicoderm:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Lets increase the peace please NO DRAMA!! I hate when idiots ruin it! :twak:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

ANY HOPPERS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 9 2009, 06:01 PM~14427906
> *WUTS A GOOD TIME TO SHOW UP? IS THIS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS? :nicoderm:
> *


YA, IT'S FRIST COME FIRST SERVE  
AND IT FILL'S UP FAST


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Jul 9 2009, 06:01 PM~14427906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE AFTER IMPALAS AND NEW STYLE PARK :biggrin: THATS JUST THE WAY IT IS! BUT IF YOU BRINGING "MONEY GREEN" WE MAY MAKE AN EXCEPTION :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ON THE REAL THOUGH GET THERE EARLY IT PACKS UP QUICK. I REMEMBER FLIP SAYING THEY HAD PEOPLE THERE BEFORE THEY GOT THERE LAST YEAR AND HAD TO MOVE THEM


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Jul 9 2009, 09:05 PM~14429624
> *Lets increase the peace please NO DRAMA!! I hate when idiots ruin it! :twak:
> *


THAT SHOULDNT BE A PROBLEM!! I CANT REMEMBER ANY INCIDENT AT ANY OF THE PICNICS.  IT SHOULD BE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2009, 10:01 PM~14430334
> *ITS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE AFTER IMPALAS AND NEW STYLE PARK :biggrin: THATS JUST THE WAY IT IS! BUT IF YOU BRINGING "MONEY GREEN" WE MAY MAKE AN EXCEPTION :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ON THE REAL THOUGH GET THERE EARLY IT PACKS UP QUICK. I REMEMBER FLIP SAYING THEY HAD PEOPLE THERE BEFORE THEY GOT THERE LAST YEAR AND HAD TO MOVE THEM
> *


:happysad: BELIEVE ME IM TRYN TO HAVE "M.G." READY FOR ONE OF IMPALA'S EVENTS BUT NOT QUITE THERE YET... :biggrin: IM GONNA HAVE TO ROLL MY LO BUCK DAILY FOR THIS ONE. THANKS!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14430536
> *:happysad: BELIEVE ME IM TRYN TO HAVE "M.G." READY FOR ONE OF IMPALA'S EVENTS BUT NOT QUITE THERE YET...  :biggrin:  IM GONNA HAVE TO ROLL MY LO BUCK DAILY FOR THIS ONE. THANKS!
> *


Oh well than you'll get parking, cause all dailys are outside :biggrin: We'll see you there


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 10 2009, 07:40 AM~14432535
> *Oh well than you'll get parking, cause all dailys are outside :biggrin: We'll see you there
> *


  eh frank...does that mean i can't park the 67 inside???? - j/k bro - BIG RASTA


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2009, 10:01 PM~14430334
> *ITS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE AFTER IMPALAS AND NEW STYLE PARK :biggrin: THATS JUST THE WAY IT IS! BUT IF YOU BRINGING "MONEY GREEN" WE MAY MAKE AN EXCEPTION :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ON THE REAL THOUGH GET THERE EARLY IT PACKS UP QUICK. I REMEMBER FLIP SAYING THEY HAD PEOPLE THERE BEFORE THEY GOT THERE LAST YEAR AND HAD TO MOVE THEM
> *


THAT'S SO TRUE :biggrin: 
IT WAS JOHN WITH THE 64  HE GOT THERE AT LIKE 7:00 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

MAYB I CAN TAKE THE BACKBUMPER OFF MY UNCLES EL CO WITHOUT HIM KNOWING AND PUT A ORANGE BANDAID ON THE CHIPS AND I MIGHT B THERE :cheesy: ....NAW TOO MUCH WORK


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

_TTT_


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone on Saturday....


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jul 12 2009, 01:21 PM~14450365
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 13 2009, 01:25 PM~14459020
> *:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:
> *


yes sir we waiting 2 
:biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 13 2009, 12:25 PM~14459020
> *:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:
> *


damn the count down


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you all on Saturday.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

JUST 5 MORE DAY'S 2 "FUN N THE SUN" :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 13 2009, 07:16 PM~14462894
> *JUST 5 MORE DAY'S 2 "FUN N THE SUN"  :0
> *


*New name "BAKING N THE SUN" :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

federation of stockton is rollin in


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

cant wait!! always have a good time


o yea, and GREAT FOOD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:05 PM~14465151
> *New name "BAKING N THE SUN" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT'S GOT A NICE SOUND TO IT... :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 14 2009, 12:52 AM~14466347
> *IT'S GOT A NICE SOUND TO IT... :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah and its gonna be true!!!! :angry: 4 More days!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 30 2009, 11:01 PM~14347356
> *Its that time again folks, those of you that have attended in the past already know what to expect :biggrin: Good Food, Lots of Cars, and a hellava good time. Get there early for parking as this event packs up quick!! :yes: So mark your calanders people and get ready for another Hot Ass party in Modesto w/ Impalas & New Style :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Fresno on the way ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ALWAYS A GOOD EVENT....I WILL BE THERE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Only a few more days! :cheesy:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

We be there.. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 14 2009, 10:11 AM~14468738
> *ALWAYS A GOOD EVENT....I WILL BE THERE
> *


YEAH BUT WITH WHICH CAR ANT???? :dunno:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2009, 01:17 PM~14471009
> *YEAH BUT WITH WHICH CAR ANT???? :dunno:
> *


WITH HIS MINI TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

3 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

so whats on the menu for this picnic event????


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 15 2009, 08:14 AM~14480948
> *3 MORE DAYS :biggrin:
> *


 o  ya


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jul 15 2009, 11:36 AM~14482242
> *so whats on the menu for this picnic event????
> *


Rice and beans :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

WE be there


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 15 2009, 05:20 PM~14485971
> *Rice and beans :biggrin:
> *


don't forget the tortillas :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Jul 15 2009, 07:59 PM~14487563
> *don't forget the tortillas :biggrin:
> *


Damn bro theres a recession going on :angry: I suppose you want forks and napkins too  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: GETTING READY! 

BUT IM ROLLING MY DAILY THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there........... :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 15 2009, 09:59 PM~14488904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TEASE :angry: !!!! BUT IF THATS THE DAILY ACROSS THE STREET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 16 2009, 04:43 AM~14490398
> *TEASE :angry: !!!! BUT IF THATS THE DAILY ACROSS THE STREET :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FRANK UR UP A LITTLE EARLY ARE U :0 
AND IF THAT'S HIS DAILY , I HAVE A DAILY 2 TRADE 4 IT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 16 2009, 04:49 AM~14490414
> *FRANK UR UP A LITTLE EARLY ARE U  :0
> AND IF THAT'S HIS DAILY , I HAVE A DAILY 2 TRADE 4 IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Can't wait!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

ITS ON LOCOS SEE YA IN THE MORNING


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

anyone got a adress to the park?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jul 17 2009, 11:11 PM~14509426
> *anyone got a adress to the park?
> *


Go to the first or second page, I posted a map up in there :biggrin: It on, tomorrow's the big day, see everyone there


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

headed out in half hour want to get good parking c u guy soon


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats up Yellow SS, You got them directions down :biggrin: See you guys in a while.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

NEW LOCATION!!! PICNIC MOVED, NOW AT LEGION PARK OFF YOSIMITE & SANTA CRUZ!!! FUCKING CITY LOCKED BEARDBROOK SO WE CANT GET IN :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: *OK SAME DIRECTIONS TO THE NEW PARK BUT INSTEAD OF TURNING INTO BEARDBROOK FOLLOW MORTON BLVD. ALONGSIDE THE PARK AND TAKE IT UNTIL YOU HIT YOSIMITE BLVD. TAKE A RIGHT (EAST) ON YOSIMITE UNTIL YOU HIT S. SANTA CRUZ AVE. TAKE A RIGHT UNTIL YOU DEAD END INTO THE PARK. FOLLOW THE ROAD UNTIL YOU GET TO THE BIG PARKING LOT ON THE END AND YOU'LL SEE THE PARTY :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 18 2009, 07:06 AM~14510616
> *NEW LOCATION!!! PICNIC MOVED, NOW AT LEGION PARK OFF YOSIMITE & SANTA CRUZ!!! FUCKING CITY LOCKED BEARDBROOK SO WE CANT GET IN :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  OK SAME DIRECTIONS TO THE NEW PARK BUT INSTEAD OF TURNING INTO BEARDBROOK FOLLOW MORTON BLVD. ALONGSIDE THE PARK AND TAKE IT UNTIL YOU HIT YOSIMITE BLVD. TAKE A RIGHT (EAST) ON YOSIMITE UNTIL YOU HIT S. SANTA CRUZ AVE. TAKE A RIGHT UNTIL YOU DEAD END INTO THE PARK. FOLLOW THE ROAD UNTIL YOU GET TO THE BIG PARKING LOT ON THE END AND YOU'LL SEE THE PARTY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JUst gt bac and the turn was pretty good...Had alot funnnn!!Drinking Franks beer...LOL....Na....had a good time .....See you next year with my car,....If you have it that park...... more room......peace :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 18 2009, 06:26 PM~14513759
> *JUst  gt bac and the turn was pretty good...Had alot funnnn!!Drinking Franks beer...LOL....Na....had a good time .....See you next year with my car,....If you have it that park...... more room......peace :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


M/F :angry: you just bring it, cause you cant swing it :biggrin: As far as drinking all my beer, I still got a 30 pack with no one to help me finish it  Oh well off to the ranch :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Que onda Frank!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

pics


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 30 2009, 11:01 PM~14347356
> *Its that time again folks, those of you that have attended in the past already know what to expect :biggrin: Good Food, Lots of Cars, and a hellava good time. Get there early for parking as this event packs up quick!! :yes: So mark your calanders people and get ready for another Hot Ass party in Modesto w/ Impalas & New Style :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


had a great time nice seeing everyone!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Good turnout allot of nice rides 
jus to damn hot


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: HAD A GOOD TIME, NICE SEEN SO MANY CLEAN RIDES! :nicoderm: LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 18 2009, 08:29 PM~14514549
> *:thumbsup:  HAD A GOOD TIME, NICE SEEN SO MANY CLEAN RIDES!  :nicoderm: LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS...
> *


x2


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

here's the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 18 2009, 06:42 PM~14513871
> *Que onda Frank!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up JoJo :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

jus a few pics we took


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

wus up frank....i got a couple of pic's for ya


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

damn those little ass rims are clean as fuck (lol FRANK)


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 19 2009, 12:43 AM~14515725
> *wus up frank....i got a couple of pic's for ya
> 
> 
> ...



hey i like those pics of my car :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 18 2009, 05:37 PM~14513835
> *M/F :angry: you just bring it, cause you cant swing it :biggrin: As far as drinking all my beer, I still got a 30 pack with no one to help me finish it   Oh well off to the ranch :biggrin:
> *


Eazy buddy...I will bring it and I can swing it....homie....As far as your beer goes I had to leave you a few..LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: Anywayz, you wanted to go to Weston Ranch and go swimming....Instead of me helping you drink the rest of your beer.... :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF NEW STYLE AN IMPALAS ,WE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK EVERY 1 THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY & MADE THIS THE "BIGGEST BBQ" YET :biggrin: .
AN SORRY 4 THE LITTLE INCONVENIENCE N THE MORNING 
I HAVE ALOT OF PICS 2 POST LATER


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 19 2009, 12:49 AM~14515748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


itll snow for a week in stockton the day you put a set of 13s or 14s on a car Ant :cheesy:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

pics of the hopp any one 
:uh:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 19 2009, 09:42 AM~14516806
> *itll snow for a week in stockton the day you put a set of 13s or 14s on a car Ant :cheesy:
> *



YOU GOT JOKES :biggrin: ....IM GONNA SHOCK ALL YALL ONE OF THESE DAYS


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jul 19 2009, 09:05 AM~14516662
> *hey i like those pics of my car :biggrin:
> *



RALPH YOU KNOW I GOT YOU COVERED HOMIE....


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bad ass event good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

any hop pic's who won


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 19 2009, 11:52 AM~14517467
> *YOU GOT JOKES  :biggrin: ....IM GONNA SHOCK ALL YALL ONE OF THESE DAYS
> *


I got the Hammer all warmed up for you Ant :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 19 2009, 09:09 AM~14516672
> *Eazy buddy...I will bring it and I can swing it....homie....As far as your beer goes I had to leave you a few..LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: Anywayz, you wanted to go to Weston Ranch and go swimming....Instead of me helping you drink the rest of your beer.... :roflmao:
> *


I got home and turned on the A/C and relaxed for a while then I went to the after party in Weston ranch and I couldnt even drink anymore :tears: :tears: I just drank to much to early that I couldnt even enjoy it anymore :angry: Thats why I'm Q N a Tri Tip right now w/ my 30 pack


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 19 2009, 01:22 PM~14518274
> *I got home and turned on the A/C and relaxed for a while then I went to the after party in Weston ranch and I couldnt even drink anymore :tears:  :tears: I just drank to much to early that I couldnt even enjoy it anymore :angry: Thats why I'm Q N a Tri Tip right now w/ my 30 pack
> *


Thats what I'm saying homie...Same here had to stop than drink than stop and drink...Its not kool....Finally, just gave up and went inside and stayed kool.....


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY ALWAYS A GOOD TURNOUTHERE IS A COUPLE PICS I TOOK NOT TOO MANY CAUSE IT WAS TOO HOT TO WALK AROUND


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Jul 19 2009, 04:39 PM~14519030
> *HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY ALWAYS A GOOD TURNOUTHERE IS A COUPLE PICS I TOOK NOT TOO MANY CAUSE IT WAS TOO HOT TO WALK AROUND
> 
> 
> ...



man i didnt even see you til you were driving away...it was hot than a mutha...i made my way from shade tree to shade tree


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERE'S A FEW PICS I TOOK WHEN I HAD TIME


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 19 2009, 06:57 PM~14520138
> *HERE'S A FEW PICS I TOOK WHEN I HAD TIME
> *


  :dunno: Hello.....Doug????  :dunno:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 19 2009, 11:54 AM~14517481
> *RALPH YOU KNOW I GOT YOU COVERED HOMIE....
> *


good lookin


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 18 2009, 10:32 PM~14515281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: NICE PICTURE! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 18 2009, 10:41 PM~14515351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tent


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 19 2009, 08:13 PM~14520884
> *  :dunno: Hello.....Doug????   :dunno:
> *


MY COMPU WONT LET DOWN LOAD THE PIC'S :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 19 2009, 09:16 PM~14521552
> *MY COMPU WONT LET DOWN LOAD THE PIC'S  :angry:
> *


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 19 2009, 09:16 PM~14521552
> *MY COMPU WONT LET DOWN LOAD THE PIC'S  :angry:
> *


the guy never had a camera in his hand :0 all he did was boss everybody around :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Jul 19 2009, 09:21 PM~14521605
> *the guy never had a camera in his hand  :0  all he did was boss everybody around :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

"F J" SIGNING AUTOGR :0


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 19 2009, 10:19 PM~14522175
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:nicoderm:
559 RIGHT TUR!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 19 2009, 10:24 PM~14522220
> *:nicoderm:
> 559 RIGHT TUR!
> :thumbsup:
> *


*I KNOW SOMEBODY HAS SOME PICS OF THE HOPP*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NICE PICS GUYS KEEBS LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME.*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

thats about half of the pics i got .... i will get more up tommarrow night


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 19 2009, 10:54 PM~14522467
> *NICE PICS GUYS KEEBS LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME.
> *


LOTS OF NICE RIDES SEE U NEXT MONTH TEAM DT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

UCE cc would like to thank the IMPALAS/New Style for the invite; we had a great time there and the food was off the chain. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 20 2009, 01:18 PM~14526756
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A CLEAN ASS PIC....


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jul 19 2009, 11:43 PM~14522702
> *UCE cc would like to thank the IMPALAS/New Style for the invite; we had a great time there and the food was off the chain. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


WHAT'S UP VIC  I'M GLAD U GUY'S CAME 2 THE BBQ AN HAD A GOOD TIME  
"I WAS BIZIER THAN A BABY N A BARREL FULL OF TIT'S :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

EARLY N THE MORNING TRYING 2 FIGURE OUT HOW 2 PUT UP THE CANOPY :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Show Lows was in the house! Great show hella hot!!!!!!!! Much props Impals and New Style for a great BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 19 2009, 10:37 PM~14522335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the little girl looks like she saying hurry 2 tonz is freaking hot foo :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 wow looks like a good show  lots of nice cars


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: GOOD PICS CHEEZE! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

SOME ONE HAD TO TAKE A PIC OF THE HOP! 
:nicoderm:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 09:02 PM~14532537
> *the little girl looks like she saying hurry 2 tonz is freaking hot foo  :biggrin:
> *


ya that's what she was saying :biggrin: 
she told me when we got home :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 20 2009, 09:24 PM~14533787
> *:nicoderm: GOOD PICS CHEEZE!  :thumbsup:
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2009, 07:50 AM~14536661
> *you know  :biggrin:
> *


NICE PHOTOS , SENIOR QUESO


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 20 2009, 11:22 PM~14534212
> *SOME ONE HAD TO TAKE A PIC OF THE HOP!
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Jul 21 2009, 05:40 PM~14543029
> *NICE PHOTOS , SENIOR QUESO
> *


just doing what i do ....you know :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

HEY IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE JUST INVITING U GUYS TO MY FIRST CARSHOW AND HOP HERE IN MODESTO,CALIFAS. ON AUGUST 23 AT THE SAME PLACE WERE U GUYS HAD THE PICNIC LAST WEEK TUOLUMNE REGIONAL PARK .SO PLEASE WHO EVER IS NOT GOING TO SUNNYVALE COME TO MY SHOW FOR THE SUPPORT.THANKS AND HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE.GOT OVER 100 TROPYS & MONEY TO GIVE AWAY POSTING FLYERS SOON. HOPE U COULD MAKE IT DOUG THIS IS GERONIMO.THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

A few pics...





























































































Only getting BIGGER and BETTER!!!!


----------



## CB63Impala (May 21, 2008)




----------



## CB63Impala (May 21, 2008)




----------



## CB63Impala (May 21, 2008)




----------



## CB63Impala (May 21, 2008)




----------



## CB63Impala (May 21, 2008)

_Thats about it  _


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

_NICE I WAS WAITING I KNEW SOME1 TOOK PICS OF THE HOP_
:biggrin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

it was good hop!! nice pics !! :yes:


----------

